# Meet Odin



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my boyfriend's Friend's new pit mix Odin, the people who owned him were going to have him PTS cause they couldn't afford dog food WTF. They weren't even gunna try finding him a home so they took him and he is such a sweet heart Here he is.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cute dog.
unfortunately dogs are being PTS due to that fact a lot. perfectly healthy 6 month old pups of all breeds


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good for you guys saving him from being PTS for no reason. Welcome Odin


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

What a cutie! I'm glad he was saved!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute dog!I love his mostly brindle body with a white head!I like his name too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep hes a looker!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm glad he has a forever home now and will be happy and loved.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HA my windows and glass door looks JUST like that lol, glad im not the only one that gets tired of windex!

Hes really pretty!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> HA my windows and glass door looks JUST like that lol, glad im not the only one that gets tired of windex!
> 
> Hes really pretty!


LMAO theres no point in windex in the winter I'd be over there all day :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!! Helena says "how you doin big boy???" hehe I can't believe how much he looks like her... only shes black.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol he's a handsome boy!! Glad he was saved from stupid people.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Helena says "how you doin big boy???" hehe I can't believe how much he looks like her... only shes black.


I know right I thought of Helena first thing when I saw him, he's way sweet too  I'll get a better pic of his face for you he has the freckles in between the eyes and on the nose like her too 


PrairieMoonPits said:


> lol he's a handsome boy!! Glad he was saved from stupid people.


I know some people shouldn't own dogs at all.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO theres no point in windex in the winter I'd be over there all day :clap:


yea ive given up on the glass doors but I cant stand it with the windows, I have long windows and when im outside and leave her in she follows me to whatever part of the yard im in and smushes her nose on the window breathing or panting and spitting all over the glass. I have rags everywhere lmao!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, I love his color!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Odin is a good looking dog..like the color..NOICE


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful coat! very cute!


----------



## christinac_0929 (Feb 5, 2012)

awwww how freaking cute I love it!


----------

